# Kein Internetzugang



## zeromancer (14. April 2005)

Hallo, Forum!

Meine erste Frag im Linux-Forum - eins vorweg, ich bin sowas von blutiger Einsteiger in die Materie, das glaubt man nicht   

Ich bin ja schon stolz: ich habe soeben eine minimale, jedoch schon angepasste Suse 9.0 auf die Platte gebracht. Mit MC und Yast kann ich schon umgehen, auch das eine oder andere mit Samba und den Usern hab ich schon eingerichtet.
Die Hardware läuft erst einmal tadellos (PII, 266, 4GB, 128MB, Realtek 8139). Wie Ihr seht, ist das eine alte Maschine, aber sie soll auch nicht wirklich viel machen (müssen).
Ist mehr eine "Spielkiste", damit ich mich mit Linux etwas anfreunden kann (bin M$-verseucht...).

Bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden, nur eine Sache bereitet Kopfschmerzen:
Ich bekomme keine Namensauflösung hinaus ins Internet hin.

Folgendes Szenario:
1 DSL-Router (Siemens Gigaset), 3 Win XP-Rechner und nun dieser neue mit Suse hängen dran.
DHCP wird unterstützt, der Linuxer wird aber SPÄTER eine statische IP erhalten.

1. Versuch: eth0 mit DHCP einrichten schlug fehl, sie erhält keine IP vom Router (MAC Filter ist an, aber MAC-Adr bekannt undlief auch früher unter XP einwandfrei).
2. statische IP, Gateway kann ich nicht einstellen (finde die Stelle im Yast nicht...) -> Frage 1
3. Tatsache: mit statischer IP und OHNE Gateway: ping pong der Rechner untereinander funktioniert prima.
4. Die Kiste soll folgendes machen: Samba spielen und später ein CVS aufnehmen (für Eclipse), Internetzugang nur für updates oder wenn ich mal mit gnome ein wenig surfen will.

Was fehlt meinem Kumpel?
Unter anderen Distris hatte ich wenigstens Fehlermeldungen, dass weder DHCP klappte bzw. der "host not reachable" war. Hier liefert ein dig "irgendwohin.de" lediglich Schweigen im Walde.

Ich sollte noch anmerken, dass ich kein Virtuose der Kommandozeile bin und weit davon entfernt bin, irgendwelche Kernels zu kompilieren.
Meine Bitte daher: erklärt es mir so, als wäre ich 6 Jahre alt 

Danke für die Geduld 

EDIT: was mir noch aufgefallen ist: irgendwas ist mit dem Power-Management nicht ok, der Rechner hängt sich dabei auf! Kann man ACPI/PM abschalten? Sicherlich kann man das, aber WO und WIE? Sicher in CONF-Files rumwurschteln, hm?


----------



## Helmut Klein (14. April 2005)

Zu 2.:


```
# route add default gw <-router-ip->
```

Und wegen der Namensauflösung, die IP des Routers in die Datei /etc/resolv.conf eintragen:


```
# echo "nameserver <-router-ip->" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

Du musst das aber wahrscheinlich noch hinbekommen, dass es bei jedem Neustart des Systems so gesetzt wird. Wie das bei SuSE aussieht kann ich leider nicht genau sagen. Also entweder ein eigenes init-Skript schreiben, oder (afaik) in eine gewisse Datei in /etc eintragen die unter SuSE alle Einstellungen enthält.

Die Raute steht lediglich dafür, dass der Befehl als root ausgeführt werden soll. Wenn du den Befehl ausführst, dann lasse die Raute bitte weg - da die Shell dies normal lediglich als Kommentar wertet.


----------



## tuxx (15. April 2005)

Den default-Gateway trägt man im YaST unter -->Netzwerkdienste-->routing(bzw. jetzt heisst es Weiterleitung) ein.
Für DHCP richtet man eigentlich nur seine Netzwerkkarte unter -->Netzwerkgeräte ein. Dort gibt es die Möglichkeit, eine statische IP oder DHCP auszuwählen.
Klappt eigentlich einwandfrei so mit DHCP.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

tuxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> routing(bzw. jetzt heisst es Weiterleitung)


Ich dachte immer Weiterleitung waere eher Forwarding als Routing. 
Naja, waren wohl mal wieder Top-Uebersetzer am Werk.


----------



## zeromancer (15. April 2005)

*Ich Esel!*

Da hab ich mich wohl blind verlassen, auf das, was im Router stand. Offensichtlich übergibt Linux eine MAC Adresse, die nicht vom Router im MAC Filter akzeptiert wird - meine Annahme, dass die NIC funktionieren müsse, hat sich also nicht bestätigt - warum auch immer. Jedenfalls hat ein Test im Firmennetz heute gezeigt, dass sehr wohl DHCP funktioniert - also alles oki soweit.
Auch jetzt hier in meinem Netz geht es, wenn ich den MAC Filter (bzw. die Firewall total) abschalte. Ich bastele nun daran, genau herauszufinden, woran es liegt, denn den MAC Filter und die Firewall will ich schon benutzen.

Danke trotzdem an Euch!


----------



## zeromancer (15. April 2005)

*Linux übermittelt andere MAC?*

Ich dachte immer, das sei in der Hardware "drin", aber anscheinend ist es sogar OS-abhängig, welche MAC übergeben wird.
Falls ich mich irre und mir einer sagen will, dass ich spinne, dann nur zu


----------



## tuxx (16. April 2005)

Also mein Router beachtet neben der MAC-Adresse aber auch den Hostname.
Wenn der nicht passt bleibst du auch im Filter hängen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2005)

*Re: Linux übermittelt andere MAC?*



			
				zeromancer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer, das sei in der Hardware "drin", aber anscheinend ist es sogar OS-abhängig, welche MAC übergeben wird.
> Falls ich mich irre und mir einer sagen will, dass ich spinne, dann nur zu


Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass Du spinnst, jedoch muss ich widersprechen.
Denn die Mac-Adresse ist in der Netzwerkkarte eingetragen und kann nur in seltenen Faellen geaendert werden.


----------



## zeromancer (16. April 2005)

*Re: Linux übermittelt andere MAC?*



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass Du spinnst, jedoch muss ich widersprechen.
> Denn die Mac-Adresse ist in der Netzwerkkarte eingetragen und kann nur in seltenen Faellen geaendert werden.



Ja genau SO kenne ich das auch...   

Nun ja, es geht ja jetzt *strange*


----------



## tuxx (16. April 2005)

Hab noch n paar alte 3com 509er-ISA-Karten rumliegen.
Da gabs n dostool für zum ändern der MAC.


----------



## zeromancer (16. April 2005)

Ja, Tuxx, steck den Finger in die Wunde und streu noch Salz rein


----------



## canuzzi (16. April 2005)

Wenn du als root den Befehl ifconfig eingibst, sollte unter anderem die MAC Adresse deiner Karte ausgegeben werden. Im uebrigen kannst du mit dem Befehl: ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac-adresse> die MAC-Adresse von eth0 (bzw. eth1 ...) aendern.


----------



## tuxx (16. April 2005)

Aber dann VORHER dem Router die neue MAC beibringen.
(Dessen MAC auch frei wählbar ist )
Sonst hängst du wieder im Filter.


----------



## canuzzi (16. April 2005)

Stimmt. Und vor dem Aendern der HArdware-Adresse muss die Karte heruntergefahren werden: ifconfig eth0 down
und dann wieder mit: ifconfig eth0 up hochfahren ....
Die Sachen kannst du natuerlich auch in Sartupskripte packen. Aber im Prinzip solltest du, wenn du mit ifconfig die Richtige MAC-Adresse ausliest, damit nicht gross rumbasteln muessen....


----------



## zeromancer (16. April 2005)

:suspekt: 

Coole Tipps!

ABER nun hab ich es ja geschafft. Hey und seit eben werkelt sogar ein Domino Server 

Weiss jemand, wie Programm beim Hochfahren mit einem bestimmten User Account starten kann?

Der Server läuft nur mit dem "domino" Benutzer...


----------



## canuzzi (16. April 2005)

Der einfachste Weg ist wohl, daß du mit dem Befehl sudo das Programm startest (mehr mit >man sudo).
Das ganze packst du dann in ein Skript ...


----------

